# Sat nav retrofit



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/283896469522

Apologies if this has been posted before but is this a really cheap way to get sat nav in my 2017 TT.

Seems too good to be true. The obvious question is how do you remove the head unit when unless I'm misunderstanding the car doesn't have.

Cheers


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

The headunit is the drive in the glovebox. Easy to remove with VW radio tools which you can get on eBay/Amazon. I've heard of this being done for this price but don't know if you get software updates later if it resets


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

There is a company doing Sat Nav and CarPlay for £100.

I asked if proper licences are used for activation but didn't get a response.

I'm only interested in CarPlay as I already have Nav


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

Anyone know what the process actually involves them doing? Any possible warranty issues?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

It may be worthwhile ringing round a few dealers for the proper activation,there could be some offers as they must be slack at the moment.


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

So if the headunit is removed from the car can you still use the car whilst that bits away. ?

And then when its returned you just refit and it all works without any more coding.

I'm tempted but thought before I contact them I'd find out what else is involved

Thanks for the replys


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

Very interesting thread and following with interest. Looking at buying a TT without nav active so interested how you get on. Please keep us posted 8)


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Alex at VW Retrofit in Redditch can activate both car play and sat nav for £100. Going by the q of TTs there on Thursday last week plenty having it done.

He did my car play and my car went into the dealers for warranty work on Friday including a software update nothing was said and the car play activation is still there.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Jasonoldschool said:


> Alex at VW Retrofit in Redditch can activate both car play and sat nav for £100. Going by the q of TTs there on Thursday last week plenty having it done.
> 
> He did my car play and my car went into the dealers for warranty work on Friday including a software update nothing was said and the car play activation is still there.


Is the price £100 if you contract them directly and not through eBay?


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

This sounds interesting, I too have SATNAV fitted as standard, however would like CarPlay......so I think I may drop him a line as I'm only down the road as well


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Dumb question probably - sorry guys, what's the real benefits of car play?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Jasonoldschool said:


> Alex at VW Retrofit in Redditch can activate both car play and sat nav for £100. Going by the q of TTs there on Thursday last week plenty having it done.
> 
> He did my car play and my car went into the dealers for warranty work on Friday including a software update nothing was said and the car play activation is still there.


Many thanks for that info.

I've sent them a message so will update when I hear back

Cheers again


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

90TJM said:


> It may be worthwhile ringing round a few dealers for the proper activation,there could be some offers as they must be slack at the moment.


Good idea, my cars in for an mot and brake fluid change Tuesday so I'll ask them then


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

davek9 said:


> 90TJM said:
> 
> 
> > It may be worthwhile ringing round a few dealers for the proper activation,there could be some offers as they must be slack at the moment.
> ...


You have to realise that Audi dealers want £1500 Plus to activate the satnav


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

BarrieB said:


> davek9 said:
> 
> 
> > 90TJM said:
> ...


That will be a very short conversation then. Lol


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

wlondoner said:


> Dumb question probably - sorry guys, what's the real benefits of car play?


go to 1:23


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

wlondoner said:


> Jasonoldschool said:
> 
> 
> > Alex at VW Retrofit in Redditch can activate both car play and sat nav for £100. Going by the q of TTs there on Thursday last week plenty having it done.
> ...


Yes just hit him up on Facebook messenger.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

I contacted them and looks like you cannot send the head unit off In the post, you have to visit them takes no longer than an hour.


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

Jasonoldschool said:


> Alex at VW Retrofit in Redditch can activate both car play and sat nav for £100. Going by the q of TTs there on Thursday last week plenty having it done.
> 
> He did my car play and my car went into the dealers for warranty work on Friday including a software update nothing was said and the car play activation is still there.


This is very good to hear! Been looking an an approved used TT which doesn't have nav and have been concerned that a cheap activation would potentially upset the dealer come service/warranty time


----------



## Aikidomelly (Oct 20, 2018)

That's a picture of my dash!


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Just had the same message back, can be done in about an hour.

I also asked if I needed to buy anything else, e.g. latest maps but havent got an answer to that. Dont know if anyone else knows the answer to that.

Can see a trip up to Redditch on the agenda asap


----------



## Jonny_frs (Jan 31, 2010)

davek9 said:


> Just had the same message back, can be done in about an hour.
> 
> I also asked if I needed to buy anything else, e.g. latest maps but havent got an answer to that. Dont know if anyone else knows the answer to that.
> 
> Can see a trip up to Redditch on the agenda asap


Keep us posted please!


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

davek9 said:


> Just had the same message back, can be done in about an hour.
> 
> I also asked if I needed to buy anything else, e.g. latest maps but havent got an answer to that. Dont know if anyone else knows the answer to that.
> 
> Can see a trip up to Redditch on the agenda asap


Yes I wonder what version of maps go on when they do it?

Please keep us updated. They do have very good reviews.

I wonder how quickly they can fit you in?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

I was in touch with him last week.He is mobile so next time he is in my area I am getting Satnav,carplay,alarm beep and parking radar coded. For this price dont expect any updates on nav,although its the 2020 version. You can always get it removed and re installed every year with the latest version.He has done a lot of TT and all Audi Vag group cars including his own S3.Sorry,I have been talking about North East VAG Adaptions :roll:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Thought I'd post an update.

Ivd heard back from Alex. The £100 is for activation only, he says that the car already has the maps but updated maps are an additional £50, so £150 all in.

My question to you guys is how do I confirm that I have the maps already and if so what year they are.

Must admit I'm getting a bit confused all round as I dont understand how it can be that it would appear everything is already in the car apart from it being activated.

My car is a fairly basic spec with just folding mirrors and hill hold.

Any advice happily received, I'm going to ring them tomorrow rather than continue with the emails.

Cheers


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

I've also had the price of £100 quoted for activation of the Sat Nav and CarPlay. I didn't realise you needed to pay an extra £50 for an updated map though.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I think all cars are fitted its just the activation that is required which Audi charge £1500 or so.If you have a 2015 car then it will be loaded with 5 yr old maps so £50 is still a bargain for the latest data.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

£150 for 2020 maps too? Very good.


----------



## Abc321 (Jun 15, 2020)

This does seem very good, almost a too good to be true situation! Does it not affect your Audi warranty? I imagine if something goes wrong with the virtual computer it won't be a cheap fix?


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Hey guys 
Does one of u has done CarPlay retrofit on a 2015 TT mk3 ? 
I have just written to them to see compatibilities but thought maybe someone has a clue about it ? 
Regards


----------



## Jasonoldschool (Jun 1, 2016)

Gary1310 said:


> Hey guys
> Does one of u has done CarPlay retrofit on a 2015 TT mk3 ?
> I have just written to them to see compatibilities but thought maybe someone has a clue about it ?
> Regards


I have had it done on my car but mine was a 2019 car, when I was there last week there was a couple of 16 plate cars having it done, but Alex at VW retrofit will advise what software version you will need to be running to activate.

I had mine done last Thursday and my car went in to have warranty work done (DAB switching off when rear demister switch pressed)and a software update completed and there was no problem with the car play being activated, still worked after my car had been hooked up to Audi's computer.


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

I have spoken with the guy from North East Vag adaptation He can do it on 2015 TT mk3

only things is that it will not display a menu call smartphone interface but it will be under the tab of settings and to access it have to use the voice button of the steering wheel (which by the way I'm never using, as the voice command is not working with me, maybe I have an horrible voice so it does not understand the half of what I'm telling the MMI ?)
Anyway ordering the D link adapter so he can access the car remotely as I'm actually in Spain and surely doing it by tomorrow so

I can give u feedback for those who wants like me CarPlay and Android auto on 2015 cars which was stated to be impossible in the forum


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Further update,

My car is booked in for Sat Nav activation with latest maps and Car play activation on Thursday.

Will update again when it's all done, long trek from the SW but hopefully it will be worth it.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone confirmed if legitimate activation codes / licences are used?

Or is the firmware/software cracked?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Sure it's not legal... but then again no one here is under any other illusion that's it's anything other than piracy.


----------



## bunn7287 (Sep 28, 2019)

Gary1310 said:


> I have spoken with the guy from North East Vag adaptation He can do it on 2015 TT mk3
> 
> only things is that it will not display a menu call smartphone interface but it will be under the tab of settings and to access it have to use the voice button of the steering wheel (which by the way I'm never using, as the voice command is not working with me, maybe I have an horrible voice so it does not understand the half of what I'm telling the MMI ?)
> Anyway ordering the D link adapter so he can access the car remotely as I'm actually in Spain and surely doing it by tomorrow so
> ...


I too spoke with Alex today, and he confirmed that my car is too old (2016) for the VC to show or access CarPlay through it, and said that I'd have to do it through the voice button on the steering wheel....... my software didn't have a letter after it (139 if I remember correctly)


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yes exactly I have no problem entering the carplay through the voice button if it is working properly at 19H30 I'M going on D link with hum to activate it 
Also doing me 2020/2021 maps update 
Total cost 150£ remotely 
No need for incredible talent until now with his explanation for MMI update just to know how to extract files on Sd card 
For the rest I will let u know when it is done and will give u feedback on how it is working on my 2015 TT


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

Sat Nav with latest map update and Apple CarPlay activation


----------



## mattc (Jul 21, 2004)

All activated and setup in about an hour. Can't recommend Alex enough. No fuss, no drama and save yourself a stack of hard earned cash !!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Doesn't that mean new buyers are paying more for it as others are pay less money to people to steal it afterwards?
And at the same time devalue the option and increase the loss come resale......?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Doesn't that mean new buyers are paying more for it as others are pay less money to people to steal it afterwards?
> And at the same time devalue the option and increase the loss come resale......?


Yes, your theory is wholly correct and proper. But, Audi like many other car manufacturers, are quite happy to 'steal' off the man in the street from buying their cars, through warranties, servicing, maintenance, after market sales, parts etc, etc. If Sat Nav is a £1,500 optional extra when new, you'll never recoup anything like that amount come resale. You'll probably recover about 10% of this figure which ironically is the same as the OP paid. Personally I don't have a problem with this and furthermore if my car hadn't already come with Sat Nav, I'd have done exactly the same.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Satnav is the only option adding value, currently 8-900 on resale


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Satnav is the only option adding value, currently 8-900 on resale


I strongly dispute you would get anything near £8-900 for Sat Nav option on re-sale.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

MarksBlackTT said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Satnav is the only option adding value, currently 8-900 on resale
> ...


Serious bargain for a satnav retrofit. Ship ahoy matey!


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Good morning everyone 
So Guys, I spent my all day yesterday to make everything work
A fucking mess. I had the nav and when we tried to update it error during the update after a lot of hours we probably isolated the error which could come from corrupted files instaled by audi that could not be updated. ANYWAY after having updated, nav was disabled and needed for activation ...
So i just got D link, team viewer etc but on a MACBOOK which was not really familiar to the guy of North East Vag adaptation. We lost about one hour to understand both how to install telnet on the terminal of the mac to establish the connexion between car and laptop. So guys if u think doing it remotely do it with Windows computer ahahaha .
So finally he got access and could do all the hacker staff ahahaha with huge lines of terminal as a bank roberry in a movie :lol:

SO FINALLY ! nav was back and properly working on 2020 maps (i was on 2017 before) 
Then he indicated me how to bring smartphone settings to chose my samsung as android auto

And here come the deception to enter the smartphone interfacr it's really tricky (TT from april 2015) you have to maintain the voice button but working once over 5 attempts... the rest of the time the car launch voice control, a message about voice command that is the one on the phone which has to be used etc. 
And when I have the smartphone interface poping on the VC it stays maximum 1 min and disapear automatically 1 min after to show me a message about voice command and then u have to enter again ...
Really not working well on.2015 TT ....
I'm gone have another try today. And let u know for the one with older mk3 like me ....

If someone think about doing it remotely with d link and mac let me know if u got any trouble to install telnet on terminal I will help


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> Sure it's not legal... but then again no one here is under any other illusion that's it's anything other than piracy.


I can see your point but just being pedantic, what's the difference if say Audi sent all cars out with the led interior light pack fitted because that was easier/cheaper for them than changing the set up for each car but it wasn't wired up. Would it be ok to wire that up and use it, even though you hadn't paid for it?


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

minsTTerman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it's not legal... but then again no one here is under any other illusion that's it's anything other than piracy.
> ...


Once you've paid for the car you own it and can do whatever you want, end of!


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Gary1310 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> And here come the deception to enter the smartphone interfacr it's really tricky (TT from april 2015) you have to maintain the voice button but working once over 5 attempts... the rest of the time the car launch voice control, a message about voice command that is the one on the phone which has to be used etc.
> And when I have the smartphone interface poping on the VC it stays maximum 1 min and disapear automatically 1 min after to show me a message about voice command and then u have to enter again ...
> Really not working well on.2015 TT ....


Thanks for the write up, doesn't really sound like the voice command button is an effective workaround. Disappointing that the smartphone menu is only displayed for 1 min and only launches once in every 5 attempts, is this the same for everyone with a 2015 TT?


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah unfortunately it's my experience and I' not seing myself on highway 130kmh trying to deal with android auto for 5 min on the screen really not easy to use and very capricious .... 
So yeah definitely unit that can't display it through the designed menu it does not worth it ...


----------



## Cyclosteve (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi all I've got a 66 plate mk3 and want nav activated so find this topic very interesting. Doe everything work as it should as it seems to good to be true for the price. Don't like it when things not as they should be


----------



## Gary1310 (Apr 30, 2017)

If you are conscious that the car is gone be flashed and it is not truely OEM solution no problem 
Guys are working incredibly Well
Mine was not simple with too many errors and each one was solutioned and working perfectly fine right now except for the android auto because car too old 
Price sat Nav + smartphone interface + update map 150£ in North East vag adaptation remotely done : I'm in Spain


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

As the TT is coming to an end it would be a nice gesture from Audi to offer the activation at a reasonable cost.Sat Nav is standard on many mundane cars these days.The cockpit display is not really exclusive these days either.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

minsTTerman said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Sure it's not legal... but then again no one here is under any other illusion that's it's anything other than piracy.
> ...


It's not the same, that's An oranges to feet comparison. If you are paying to add a physical item there is no software involved and it impacts no one. Whoever produced the item is getting paid. This impacts all the companies supplying those software assets to Audi downstream and used values of the cars with it. People appear to be happy to pay someone who's spent no time or money to develop it, but are willing to steal it. Emailed Audi for a refund of the option.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

If this option was included or a reasonable cost there would be no black market,its because of overpricing black markets exist.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

So it's ok to steal anything that's expensive. I'm off to break into the local Apple store and help myself.
That's all overpriced junk.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Toshiba said:


> Emailed Audi for a refund of the option.


 :lol:


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

So I had my sat nav activated and maps updated today. All in cost was £150. This included car play but I've not had a chance to test that yet.

Sat nav is working perfectly as far as i can tell on the 200 mile trip back from Redditch. It took 90 minutes to do.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> So it's ok to steal anything that's expensive. I'm off to break into the local Apple store and help myself.
> That's all overpriced junk.


But you dont need to steal off Apple,there are cheaper options.The TT is not a new car and many have changed hands outside the dealer network so used buyers should not have to be spending new car dealer prices for things like sat nav activation.You dont need to go to a dealer for things like brakes/tryes etc and pay dealer prices


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

davek9 said:


> So I had my sat nav activated and maps updated today. All in cost was £150. This included car play but I've not had a chance to test that yet.
> 
> Sat nav is working perfectly as far as i can tell on the 200 mile trip back from Redditch. It took 90 minutes to do.


Was it easy to find? Can you wait there is there a waiting room? And were they friendly?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

wlondoner said:


> davek9 said:
> 
> 
> > So I had my sat nav activated and maps updated today. All in cost was £150. This included car play but I've not had a chance to test that yet.
> ...


Yes easy to find, there is a small waiting room, nothing else in the area apart from a pub in the next village about a mile and a half away. , obviously closed at the moment,

Alex is friendly enough but not very talkative,updated maps are 2019 by the way.

Hope that helps


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

90TJM said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > So it's ok to steal anything that's expensive. I'm off to break into the local Apple store and help myself.
> ...


There are cheaper options than Audi, you can get a mount for next to nothing, you have 3rd party devices... So no need to steal.
By your logic - only Apple have iOS, so I have no choice but to steal the hardware. The software is free!!


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

davek9 said:


> wlondoner said:
> 
> 
> > davek9 said:
> ...


Thanks! Were there any other customers there ?


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

[/quote]

Thanks! Were there any other customers there ?[/quote]

One when I arrived being done, then me , nobody waiting when I left. Obviously you need to book.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

Gary1310 said:


> Yeah unfortunately it's my experience and I' not seing myself on highway 130kmh trying to deal with android auto for 5 min on the screen really not easy to use and very capricious ....
> So yeah definitely unit that can't display it through the designed menu it does not worth it ...


Are you using an android 10 handset?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Just had satnav, carplay,alarm beep lock/unlock and parking radar on left side of cockpit coded. All for the princely sum of £100 from North East Adaptations. Sorted.


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

iainfrmeastkilbride said:


> Just had satnav, carplay,alarm beep lock/unlock and parking radar on left side of cockpit coded. All for the princely sum of £100 from North East Adaptations. Sorted.


Nice, enjoy!


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Bigboss?
Dunno what u mean? Its modern,latest maps, 8 month old car  I also asked,nav updates can be done in future when they become available. When I want,once a year will do me


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Typical no place in London or nearby does it


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

wlondoner said:


> Typical no place in London or nearby does it


Yeah it's a pain, I had to travel from Dorset, long day but imho worth it.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

gAgNiCk said:


> iainfrmeastkilbride said:
> 
> 
> > Just had satnav, carplay,alarm beep lock/unlock and parking radar on left side of cockpit coded. All for the princely sum of £100 from North East Adaptations. Sorted.
> ...


Hi, where in the north East are they based - any contact details available?


----------



## iainfrmeastkilbride (Feb 19, 2016)

Hi
My son found him,retrofitt and Mak coding that all do it for same price. He found it on facebook Audi TT Mk 3 owners group.He posts on that,only does VAG cars,guy after me was getting another TT and a Polo Gti coded.The reason I chose him is he is mobile.Posts where he is travelling to and when if you want to book a slot.Had a look for a number,try 07902096169 or on facebook messenger.His names Ryan.He codes in latest software 1st,I didnt need it as mines up to date.Sorry,North East VAG Adaptions


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Hi, where in the north East are they based - any contact details available?[/quote]

https://www.vw-retrofit.co.uk/services/

Cheers


----------



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

Sorry just realised you were asking about the other company mentioned in this thread.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

As well as Sat Nav I notice others are putting on TMCpro (traffic thing?) what is it exactly and is it any good?

Is there other stuff worth having other than Car Play? (Is there anything more?)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CarPlay is crap, it's a small window on the dash even at free its overpriced....
On main stream audis it much better with a separate screen but still clunky.


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> CarPlay is crap, it's a small window on the dash even at free its overpriced....
> On main stream audis it much better with a separate screen but still clunky.


Doesn't the Google Maps look better than the standard TT Sat Nav?

The standard TT Sat Nav quality is it still looking good or dating a bit now?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

google earth on sat-nav is the best looking for me, but will disappear on 31/12 :x on pre-19 models, as it happened with street-view


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

How will it disappear? If you dont have audi connect will it stay ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

Audi is going to cease the google earth support from 31/12 on all vehicles produced before 2019 :twisted:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Just the support ? So if you've got it will it stay ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

all 2018 models and older will loose Google Earth overlay when they (google) will change their requirements at the end of 2020. And Audi will not update our MMI sw in order to cope with the new requirements [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## wlondoner (Feb 10, 2013)

So you won't even be able to select Google Maps from Apple Car play and use that for Sat Nav?

Is the standard sat nav in the TT any good? Can you make the graphics any better or?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

luckily you will be still able to see google maps trough carplay or android auto, despite just in a small part of the VC...
it's a shame Audi cease google earth on pre-19 models just for not wanting to arrange a stupid sw update... :x


----------



## Cyclosteve (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi all. My 66 plate is booked in for satnav activation sat and map update at vw retrofit will I end up with a little box on CarPlay when Audi stop supporting google maps at end of year or will I still have full screen display


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as I said, carplay/android auto use just a part and not the whole VC, unlike the OEM satnav


----------



## Erty (Nov 26, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> Audi is going to cease the google earth support from 31/12 on all vehicles produced before 2019 :twisted:


I have asked Audi AG about this : no problem in 2021...
So wait and see.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

kevin#34 said:


> luckily you will be still able to see google maps trough carplay or android auto, despite just in a small part of the VC...
> it's a shame Audi cease google earth on pre-19 models just for not wanting to arrange a stupid sw update... :x


As I understand it the older Audi sat navs can't handle the new features / functions being introduced by Google. A software update from Audi wouldn't help as the older nav doesn't have the necessary newer hardware.
The older sat nav dates back to 2014 so its a bit like expecting a 6 year old phone to work with the latest apps or OS.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

my is 2018, so after just 24 months it will not show google earth anymore, and street view also already disappeared previously :evil: 
problem is not the hardware (virtual cockpit on 2019 and newer is the same), *is SW*, but Audi don't want to spend time and money for updates, this is the true
moreover, my smartphone didn't cost me 70.000€


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

Taking advantage, does anyone know how to update satnav maps?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

maps updates are free in the first 3 years and you can download them via myaudi, after the 3rd year, you have to pay


----------



## rafamonteiroo (Nov 15, 2019)

mine doesn't show anything, not even to pay ...

I'm from Brazil


----------



## ademanuele (Mar 9, 2015)

I contacted Audi Customer Services to ask "I bought an Audi TTS in 2015. Apple CarPlay was not available at the time, can I get this installed onto my system.", response was "Unfortunately Apple Carplay can not be retro fitted, I am sorry for any disappointment caused."


----------

